# Wireless Joey Question



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Coming back to DISH soon from DTV.

Setup is going to be a Hopper 3 and 2, possibly 3 Joey's.

My question is, can a wireless Joey be moved from one TV to another and then back again? We have one room that is used just for guests but it's kind of silly to pay 12 months to use a Joey in that room for maybe 7 nights a year. Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

A wireless Joey is just another receiver - for those few nights the guest room is being used, no problem. Dish doesn't care WHERE or what TV is setup with each Joey. If you're trying to present the "one remote" view - you will need to change the remote to match the TV.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's one of the advantages of a wireless Joey. If you have more TVs than you need simultaneous viewing... and if you don't need 4K at those locations... it just makes sense to get a Wireless Joey and cart it from room to room as desired.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks o both of you. Appreciate the help.


----------

